# κυβερνητισμός



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

*κυβερνητισμός* (ο) η κατάκτηση της εξουσίας και η παραμονή στην κυβέρνηση ως κυρίαρχη προτεραιότητα, αν όχι αυτοσκοπός, ενός κόμματος, η προσκόλληση στην κυβερνητική εξουσία.

Άλλοι συνοπτικοί και ενδεχομένως ακριβέστεροι ορισμοί;

Και πώς το λέμε αυτό στα αγγλικά; Κάποια _governmentism_ που κυκλοφορούν, δεν μου γεμίζουν το μάτι, καλά καλά δεν γεμίζουν την οθόνη μου.

_Governmentalism_ είναι άλλο πράγμα (a disposition to enlarge or render general the legitimate sphere of government activity, τάση διεύρυνσης του ρόλου της κυβέρνησης, κάτι σαν statism, κρατισμός)

Πάμε σε περίφραση;


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 7, 2012)

governocracy - κυβερνοκρατία


----------



## rogne (Sep 7, 2012)

Επειδή ο αρχικός ορισμός, αν και αρκετά περιεκτικός και ακριβής (θα πρόσθετα μόνο κάπου ένα "μέσω [κοινοβουλευτικών] εκλογών", προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων), παραείναι ελληνικός, δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο κακό να καθιερωθεί και μια ελληνική χρήση του "governmentalism" (όπως π.χ. υπάρχει, ή μάλλον υπήρχε, και μια γαλλική*). Βασικά, τη βλέπω ήδη ν' αχνοφαίνεται την ελληνική βερσιόν: γκουγκλ.

* Το πλήρες παράθεμα απ' τους _Άθλιους _του Ουγκό που αναφέρεται στο λήμμα (εντελώς επίκαιρο, κτγμ): _Un autre signe de ce temps, c’était l’anarchie mêlée au gouvernementalisme (nom barbare du parti correct). On était pour l’ordre avec indiscipline. _


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

rogne said:


> Βασικά, τη βλέπω ήδη ν' αχνοφαίνεται την ελληνική βερσιόν: γκουγκλ.


Αποκάλυψη! Ούτε που το σκέφτηκα να το ψάξω έτσι!


----------

